# Snow camo suit?



## Capt.STU

Just wondering what you guys think the best snow camo Jacket and bibs are. I’ve searched sporting goods stores and internet. Not finding exactly what I’m looking for. Seems most have too much dark on them. Looking for insulated, wind proof/waterproof jacket and bibs. Shoot me some ideas as maybe someone will recommend something I have not seen yet.


----------



## gooseman

https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/1...KaPLIkHCVRy4gqUqNkpLfo2mTxHBi1URoClQUQAvD_BwE


----------



## gooseman

I've been quite happy with the natural gear snow camo. Very warm / quiet and wind proof.


----------



## Capt.STU

I’ve seen the natural gear snow camo. I like the jacket but they only offer pants to go along with that jacket. I’m looking for bibs and jacket combo.


----------



## fowlme

Last weekend I picked up snow camo coat and bibs from Cabela’s. It is the Herters brand, 150 grams, waterproof. $55.99 each. I will say the run small so go up a size. I haven’t been able to try them yet ( it warmed up and the snow is gone).


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I wear whatever gear I feel is necessary to keep me warm then I pull over a US military surplus parka and pants. I see no reason to have another insulated suit hanging around when all I need is a quality white cover.


----------



## flash5153

I searched for years trying to find a snow camo suit. The ones I found at the large stores were really expensive. Over $400,,might even been more with top and bottom. And I didnt like the color much .
I found one at a garage sale,lol. It is just a very large set of camo white cover-alls,,very thin,non insulated material. It came with camo white hat and matching gloves.
It slips over the top of my insulated hunting suit and is awesome.
Made by skyline camo CO.
I know this doesnt help you much. But cover alls are an option that works well.


----------



## Bucman

For years i used a sheet with a hole in it. Wore it like a poncho with a belt. now Ive moved up to the snow camo gillie suit or my Walls reversible bibs and jacket


----------



## triplelunger

Kings camo snow shadow looks good. I have the sweatshirt.
I have grown to LOVE kings camo. You get some really high quality stuff for a really good price.


----------



## justincasei812

A few years ago I went into the army surplus store next to Jay's in Clare and bought a snow "patterned" poncho for around $7. At the time they parkas, bibs and just cover ups in the snow pattern if you want to call it that. All were more money but I figured the poncho would probably be better as it would hide my movement. I can wear what I want under it and move around a little without the movement being seen.


----------



## Capt.STU

triplelunger said:


> Kings camo snow shadow looks good. I have the sweatshirt.
> I have grown to LOVE kings camo. You get some really high quality stuff for a really good price.


I agree. But looking at the pics on the internet the white doesn’t look white. Seems like it has a lot of dark on it also.


----------



## Capt.STU

justincasei812 said:


> A few years ago I went into the army surplus store next to Jay's in Clare and bought a snow "patterned" poncho for around $7. At the time they parkas, bibs and just cover ups in the snow pattern if you want to call it that. All were more money but I figured the poncho would probably be better as it would hide my movement. I can wear what I want under it and move around a little without the movement being seen.


General Jim’s. That place came to mind also. I just haven’t called them yet.


----------



## PunyTrout

justincasei812 said:


> A few years ago I went into the army surplus store next to Jay's in Clare and bought a snow "patterned" poncho for around $7. At the time they parkas, bibs and just cover ups in the snow pattern if you want to call it that. All were more money but I figured the poncho would probably be better as it would hide my movement. I can wear what I want under it and move around a little without the movement being seen.


Those are German Army snow camo. Search google for 'schneetarn' or 'German snow poncho'. Very versatile piece of kit and inexpensive. I bought 3 to donate to hunting camp. Should be less than $10.00 a piece.


----------



## justincasei812

PunyTrout said:


> 'schneetarn' or 'German snow poncho'


That would be it. The darker patterns (pine and pine cones I think) are more faded on mine but looks the same otherwise. I was wearing mine just the other day.


----------



## PunyTrout

justincasei812 said:


> That would be it. The darker patterns (pine and pine cones I think) are more faded on mine but looks the same otherwise. I was wearing mine just the other day.


Yeah, they can vary. Some have Dark Green or Brown splotches rather than Black.


----------



## Quack Addict

I picked up some dedicated snow camo recently at Midway, their "Mackenzie" line. It's currently on clearance with free shipping. Very impressed with the quality.

Their sizes run big. I wear 34" inseam pants and went with the XL Tall bibs. Should have just got the standard length but it's not enough to worry about. I'm glad I got the "tall" version of the parka though.

Bibs $98 / free shipping 
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/939163976/midwayusa-mens-mackenzie-mountain-signature-bibs

Parka $89 / free shipping
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/939165899/midwayusa-mens-mackenzie-mountain-signature-parka


----------



## flash5153

Quack Addict said:


> I picked up some dedicated snow camo recently at Midway, their "Mackenzie" line. It's currently on clearance with free shipping. Very impressed with the quality.
> 
> Their sizes run big. I wear 34" inseam pants and went with the XL Tall bibs. Should have just got the standard length but it's not enough to worry about. I'm glad I got the "tall" version of the parka though.
> 
> Bibs $98 / free shipping
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/939163976/midwayusa-mens-mackenzie-mountain-signature-bibs
> 
> Parka $89 / free shipping
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/939165899/midwayusa-mens-mackenzie-mountain-signature-parka


 Wow,,,them look good and priced pretty good


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I love the Nat gear cover-up suit as mentioned earlier where your late season garb and cover it up. I've killed everything from yotes, ducks, geese deer in it at close range.

Not just saying that suit but I feel more concealed in snow camo in snow than any twigs and leaves patterns when no snow.


----------



## flash5153

DEDGOOSE said:


> I love the Nat gear cover-up suit as mentioned earlier where your late season garb and cover it up. I've killed everything from yotes, ducks, geese deer in it at close range.
> 
> Not just saying that suit but I feel more concealed in snow camo in snow than any twigs and leaves patterns when no snow.


 Yep I agree,,the snow camo seems to make you almost invisible to the deer. I dont give the Yotes a chance to test it out. lol
I have had deer come to my coyote calling many times and they cannot see me. They find it interesting to see what the noise is all about.
I stood up and walked right at a group of deer once ,in the snow suit. I got with in 40 yrds with them looking at me the whole time,before they took off. They just couldnt figure out what I was and took off kinda slow,,like still wondering what was up.
If it wasnt for carrying a rifle,that they can see. I think I could get much closer.


----------



## 270 Hunter

Capt.STU said:


> Just wondering what you guys think the best snow camo Jacket and bibs are. I’ve searched sporting goods stores and internet. Not finding exactly what I’m looking for. Seems most have too much dark on them. Looking for insulated, wind proof/waterproof jacket and bibs. Shoot me some ideas as maybe someone will recommend something I have not seen yet.


Light weight " open spaces " white pants and jacket over my late season deer hunting clothes works well for me. Very quiet and light, but not water proof. Cheaper than a whole new set of bibs and coat. Sharpie marker to the baklava to blend face with jacket print optional........


----------

